# Who Should She Choose?



## Ireth (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm posting this on behalf of myself and my RPing partner Gwen. We have a dilemma, specifically a love triangle, and we'd love an unbiased opinion to help resolve it.

The aforesaid love triangle involves *Aravilui*, a male elf, and *EÃ²ran*, a male half-human, half-Fae, both in love with *Edenel*, a female elf (and the titular "she"). Both men love her, and she loves them both equally; on the other hand, both men have sufficient reason to let her love the other instead of them. Aravilui, whose past (both distant and recent) is filled with great trauma, fears to expose Edenel to that if they should marry and thus their souls bond; EÃ²ran, being immortal but still partly human, thinks it would be better for Edenel to marry one of her own kind.

To make things even more complicated, Edenel and Aravilui are both in Faerie, not their own world, through a number of complex circumstances. EÃ²ran has lived in Faerie for the past thousand years or so (which is why he is partly Fae and immortal), with his brother and sister-in-law. Aravilui wants nothing more than to go back home, and he wants Edenel to go with him. EÃ²ran wants Edenel to stay with him, because he fears that if he leaves Faerie for too long he will fade away (which is true of the Earth he lived in before going to Faerie, but he doesn't know if the elves' world works the same way). There is also the risk that, even if EÃ²ran does not simply fade upon leaving Faerie, he will die of old age like the human he used to be. They all also know that whatever Edenel chooses will be irrevocable. If she leaves Faerie, with or without whomever she chooses, she can never come back; if she stays, she can never leave.

In short, please choose the pairing you feel is best: Aravilui/Edenel, EÃ²ran/Edenel, or "none" if you feel she should choose neither.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 15, 2013)

I choose Aravilui/Edenel,  EÃ²ran sounds a bit clingy


----------



## Ireth (Mar 15, 2013)

FatCat said:


> EÃ²ran sounds a bit clingy



That was not my intention, certainly. How does he come off that way?


----------



## Feo Takahari (Mar 15, 2013)

How does Edenel feel about Faerie?

Also, WTFing at "their souls bond." I'd stay unmarried forever to keep my soul uncontaminated.

Also also, why can't she travel between the worlds again? What makes it irrevocable?


----------



## FatCat (Mar 15, 2013)

He only presents one option, he'll die if he goes anywhere. Aravilui, on the other hand, could technically stay in Faerie, though he doesn't want to, and the two are both elves with similar upbringing (guessing). He seems to be asking too much, in my opinion.

Edit: Maybe that's his half-Fae at work


----------



## Ireth (Mar 15, 2013)

Feo Takahari said:


> How does Edenel feel about Faerie?
> 
> Also, WTFing at "their souls bond." I'd stay unmarried forever to keep my soul uncontaminated.
> 
> Also also, why can't she travel between the worlds again? What makes it irrevocable?



1) Edenel doesn't feel right in Faerie; she wants to go to her own world.

2) I wouldn't call it "contamination", just "connection". They're still distinct people, just able to sense each other in a very intimate way.

3) There was a rift in the metaphysical barrier between worlds that brought the elves to Faerie in the first place, and when it closed Edenel and her kin were trapped in Faerie. They know magic that will take them to the elves' world, but not back to Faerie.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Mar 15, 2013)

Then send her back, and determine what happens next from there.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 15, 2013)

FatCat said:


> He only presents one option, he'll die if he goes anywhere. Aravilui, on the other hand, could technically stay in Faerie, though he doesn't want to, and the two are both elves with similar upbringing (guessing). He seems to be asking too much, in my opinion.



Well, that's not entirely true. Aravilui is close to fading away himself, mainly due to his trauma, and the sea-longing that awoke in him back when he was in his own world. Staying in Faerie would not be good for him. And really, his and Edenel's upbringing could not be more different. Edenel wasn't even an elf to begin with -- she was an orc who was magically transformed into an elf, and she initially had no idea what she used to be. Those who knew about it kept it from her, knowing she'd be horrified by it. And when she finally found out, that's exactly what happened. Thing is though, Aravilui knew the whole time and loved her anyway. And EÃ²ran, when HE found out, decided he didn't care, because that was the past. He fell in love with the elf Edenel is, not the orc she had been.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 15, 2013)

Feo Takahari said:


> Then send her back, and determine what happens next from there.



Yeah, we're working on that. EÃ²ran's brother is urging him to go back with Edenel, so he might just. We'll see.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 15, 2013)

Ireth said:


> Well, that's not entirely true. Aravilui is close to fading away himself, mainly due to his trauma, and the sea-longing that awoke in him back when he was in his own world. Staying in Faerie would not be good for him. And really, his and Edenel's upbringing could not be more different. Edenel wasn't even an elf to begin with -- she was an orc who was magically transformed into an elf, and she initially had no idea what she used to be. Those who knew about it kept it from her, knowing she'd be horrified by it. And when she finally found out, that's exactly what happened. Thing is though, Aravilui knew the whole time and loved her anyway. And EÃ²ran, when HE found out, decided he didn't care, because that was the past. He fell in love with the elf Edenel is, not the orc she had been.




Switching my vote to neither, then. Seems like too much trouble surrounding the beginning of any meaningful relationship, imo.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Mar 15, 2013)

What a great story you have! From what I can assume, I chose Edenel and Aravilui, it sounds to me like they are destined to be together and return to their homeland.

WP XX


----------



## Nihal (Mar 16, 2013)

If she loves both of them equally leaving EÃ²ran behind would maybe forever haunt her. The "what if" and the impossibility of seeing him again, to know if he's doing fine could end tainting her relationship with Aravilui. By staying in Faerie she always has the possibility of going back to her world and seeing Aravilui again (even if it's an one-way trip).


----------



## Ireth (Mar 16, 2013)

Nihal said:


> If she loves both of them equally leaving EÃ²ran behind would maybe forever haunt her. The "what if" and the impossibility of seeing him again, to know if he's doing fine could end tainting her relationship with Aravilui. By staying in Faerie she always has the possibility of going back to her world and seeing Aravilui again (even if it's an one-way trip).



*nodnod* That's true. Though she can't stay in Faerie forever, mainly because the guy who can send her to her own world by magic is only a human, and he'll eventually die of old age. ._.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 16, 2013)

After going over this in my head some more, I've found that EÃ²ran really seems to have accepted his brother's urging to follow Edenel back to her world, despite all that will cost him. It still remains to be seen what will actually happen in the RP itself, though.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 16, 2013)

Be daring. Have her choose both.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 16, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> Be daring. Have her choose both.



Due to the nature of elven weddings, specifically the binding of souls via the act of intercourse, that is unfortunately impossible. No elf in the history of their kind has even considered such a thing, and only one has ever dared to remarry after the death of his wife.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 16, 2013)

> Due to the nature of elven weddings, specifically the binding of souls via the act of intercourse, that is unfortunately impossible.



First time for everything.  How legends are made.  Ect.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 16, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> First time for everything.  How legends are made.  Ect.



I'd have to take that up with Gwen.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 16, 2013)

Ireth...

Main point I was trying to make is that taking an alien race (Fae) and assigning them a human 'outlook' detracts from the point of having them be nonhuman in the first place.

alien race (fae) = alien perspective (on a *lot* of things, including things like traditional marriage concepts)

I tried for this in my Toki / Hock-Nar stories.  Hock-Nar the hobgoblin, while resembling a human enough to pass for one in bad light, is not human, and has a basic outlook that is quite alien from that of a normal human.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 16, 2013)

ThinkerX said:


> Ireth...
> 
> Main point I was trying to make is that taking an alien race (Fae) and assigning them a human 'outlook' detracts from the point of having them be nonhuman in the first place.
> 
> ...



Thing is though, Eoran *used* to be human, and still partly is. It's his thousand years in Faerie that have given him immortality and a slightly Fae-ish outlook on things, but it's not a complete transformation. He has struggled with that as a part of his romance arc with Edenel -- his selfish, possessive Fae side looks at Edenel and says "Mine!" while his human side says "No, I can't just claim her, we have to work at a relationship together if we want it to work." Made all the more difficult by Edenel's love for Aravilui as well. Thankfully Eoran and Aravilui have an understanding about this, and neither one will do anything to sully the other's good name and win Edenel's favor by default. It's really up to her in the end, and they all know that.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 17, 2013)

Asked Gwen about the threesome thing. She says "Aravilui would NOT and again NOT accept that." So yeah, that's pretty much an absolute no.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't have your cake and eat it to, I guess. The threesome option is interesting, though. An acceptance of the love triangle, not the destruction of one is appealing.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 17, 2013)

FatCat said:


> Can't have your cake and eat it to, I guess. The threesome option is interesting, though. An acceptance of the love triangle, not the destruction of one is appealing.



Well, that only works if all three people are willing. Eoran wouldn't mind, but Edenel and Aravilui would both abhor the idea.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 17, 2013)

I knew Eoran was clingy!


----------



## Ireth (Mar 17, 2013)

FatCat said:


> I knew Eoran was clingy!



Not really. He accepts that he'll have to let Edenel go if she doesn't choose him, and he's perfectly fine with that. He knows elves aren't able to do threesomes. If Edenel and Aravilui weren't elves, though, he'd be more for it. And who knows, maybe they might be too. XD Sadly, that's not going to change.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 17, 2013)

Sucks to be an elf . Either way, enforces the Aravilui/Edenel option imo. Eoran seems like the friendzoned sympathetic guy.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 17, 2013)

FatCat said:


> Sucks to be an elf . Either way, enforces the Aravilui/Edenel option imo. Eoran seems like the friendzoned sympathetic guy.



Seems that way, doesn't it? XD Even so, Edenel is going to be staying in Faerie for a little while longer, while Aravilui goes home with their other kinsman, since he seriously needs to. She needs more time to make her choice properly. If she chooses Aravilui after all, they'll find a way to send her home. If not, she'll stay with Eoran. ^^ We have yet to play it out yet, so it's all still up in the air.

On a happier note, Eoran is soon going to find that being in Edenel's home world will NOT make him fade away and die like he fears it will. So there's a bit of a hope spot for him. ^^


----------



## FatCat (Mar 17, 2013)

Love triangles, just have to let them play out. Thick skin helps .


----------



## Ireth (Mar 17, 2013)

Indeed. ^^


----------

